
Using Google’s prettify to add syntax highlighting to code snippets - xngzng
http://danyalzia.com/post/105630079126/using-googles-prettify-to-add-syntax-highlighting
======
untilHellbanned
That black color is very intense and IMHO not very pretty.

------
ghantila
Prism is a good light-weight alternative.

[http://prismjs.com/](http://prismjs.com/)

------
jabagawee
Just as a note, the code is greyed out and hard to read when Javascript is
disabled.

